# Haunted Mirror



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Just putting up a few pics. of my mirror. It really looks better in person but I just needed to show it off some where and my wife won't let me put it outside yet! Sorry, shoiuld have flipped the pics. first


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Got a video, or a how-to, to better explain what it's function?


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I love this effect. Did you use a sensor behind the glass?


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice!! What is the front made of?


----------



## doggieshop (Jul 15, 2008)

cool.... Do You have a How To?


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Looks cool. I'd love to see it better.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

I have to figure out how to post video. Don't have a how to but will try to post one soon. The front is just 20% mirror tint on plexi. I had to order a huge role of it for my bottomless pit and I've been making stuff with it ever since. It actually looks really good as the blade in my guillotine too. It is set to go off with a hacked motion sensor. The problem is that it stays on too long 3min. Will likely change the bulbs to flicker now that I know how to do that.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Very cool. Doesnt your motion sensoe have a test mode?


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

I just thought test mode was a constant on. If I finish up a few other things today I'll try to post more on it later.


----------



## azpaul (Aug 20, 2009)

Hello,

Any updates on a how to or a video. I would like to look at something like this too.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks like a cool prop ... vid would help!


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

There is a how to on Monster list. That mirror is probably one of the coolest things that I have ever seen in action!!! (We built one too a few years ago!!)


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

What about using one of the Quorum PIRs? I believe it gives a momentary 9v output for about 2-3 seconds. You could setup the mirror with leds and resistors for 9 volt wiring. As a power source...connect the PIR.

Otaku...I know you love the Quorum PIR. Would it work?


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

I really like that. Very cool.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Wow, that looks amazing! I'd kill to see a video! Please?


----------

